# Washing up bowl



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know of a suppler to locate a very small rectangular washing up bowl for my Hymer B694. Dimensions approx 24cm x 33cm. It has to be this size in order to close the lid that covers the sink. Any alternative suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Patricia


----------



## Squibby (Sep 3, 2011)

Try your local caravan suppliers they shoud have some thing that will fit your needs, you will also need to make a note of the depth of the bowl or you may get one that is too tall and still not be able to close the sink lid.

Squibby.


----------



## suej (Sep 3, 2011)

I use a washing up bowl that can't live in the sink coz of the lid... i just put it in the wardrobe when it's not in use.  Anything smaller than a normal size bowl and I'd have water all over the place!  Try a camping/caravan shop they might have smaller bowls.
Sue


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Washing bowl*

Many thanks Squibby and SueJ for your advise. Never thought of the depth but will make a note of that too. I have tried caravan accessory shops in Scotland to no avail

SueJ I've tried the smallest washing up bowl I could find but can't get it to balance in the sink. With it being a 
Hymer B694 I have 2 sinks and I have tried washing up on top of the sink but water runs over everywhere.

Patricia


----------



## nessalz (Sep 3, 2011)

hi, give it a shot on the old ebay.......


----------



## kangooroo (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a very small sink in my van.  How about buying a plastic sandwich box instead?  Some of these are quite large and could be perfect for the job!


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Kangaroo

Just been to both my supermarkets to get a container - either to small or large. Anyway I bought one of those kids bucket type with two handles (probably used for toy cars etc) that i'm sure i can squash to shape in the sink until I can get a proper one.

Great site love the help all our fellow campers reply too

Patricia


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Nessalz

Just been on good ol ebay and found a company WOWESTORES Medium Plastic Washing Up Bowl WE183076 #140509811291
who has a near enough size although it measures 1cm larger. sent a message to see if it tapers in to base then If so I could make it fit - crossing my fingers and toes.

many thanks to you all

Patricia


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 3, 2011)

Ortleib make a folding washing up bowl in 3 sizes. Been using one for about 18 years and still going strong Ortlieb Medium Folding Bowl > Nomad Adventure Travel the medium is about 220mm square.


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you Mastadon - it looks brill and sturdy. No mention of dimensions but I'll contact them tomorrow as it's rectangular I need. Patricia


----------



## Mastodon (Sep 4, 2011)

Small bowl uses less water.It's also handy to cart stuff to a washing area and other similar jobs.  I use one on the worktop so it's at a decent height, I put the wet stuff in the sink to drain. If you've got the big one you can stand in it to have a shower.


----------



## wolfie69 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi

I got a small bowl from a Market Stall - fitted the sink, and managed to close the lid. But it was too small to wash up in.

Now use two bigger bowls - one to wash up in and one to put the wet pots in.

I just dont shut the lid, or if we have too, we  put the bowls in shower.

These also double up as - laundry bowls and we have even emptied the grey water tank with them.

Down as one of our best buys.

Cheers
Matthew


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 5, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Mastadon

Rang them today dimensions too big but I liked the product. Would be ideal for others that are sourcing an alternative - oh for a larger sink
Patricia


----------



## seagull (Sep 5, 2011)

rottytara2004 said:


> Does anyone know of a suppler to locate a very small rectangular washing up bowl for my Hymer B694. Dimensions approx 24cm x 33cm. It has to be this size in order to close the lid that covers the sink. Any alternative suggestions would greatly be appreciated. Patricia


 
I did find a shallow circular washing up bowl online.  Sorry I cannot remember the site, but  a search may find the rectangular shallow bowl that you need. 
You could consider a collapsible pet water bowl that would fold down, although these would usually be circular.


----------

